# Book club in Madrid



## Pearlita (Mar 18, 2013)

Greetings bookworms. I'd like to start a book club up for fluent speakers of English in Madrid. I'm looking for likeminded people who are interested in reading literary fiction and discussing it over a glass of wine. Initially to meet once a month at a bar in town. Age range mid-20s to 50s. I'm a professional British woman in my late thirties. Really want to emphasise that this is for fluent speakers of English only. Please get in touch.


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi there,

You might already be aware of it but if not the 'Madrid Book Club', which you can find on Facebook, meets once a month in the National Geographic cafe (C/ Gran Vía 74). I keep meaning to go but always seem to have other plans! 

I believe the group is a mix of native and non-native English-speakers, but given some of the books choices (Salman Rushdie's memoirs, for example!), I'd imagine the participants are as good as fluent.

Briona


----------



## BostonLady (Jan 27, 2017)

Pearlita said:


> Greetings bookworms. I'd like to start a book club up for fluent speakers of English in Madrid. I'm looking for likeminded people who are interested in reading literary fiction and discussing it over a glass of wine. Initially to meet once a month at a bar in town. Age range mid-20s to 50s. I'm a professional British woman in my late thirties. Really want to emphasise that this is for fluent speakers of English only. Please get in touch.


Hi there,

Is this post still relevant to the original writer? I just came across it. I would be interested as well. Thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

BostonLady said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is this post still relevant to the original writer? I just came across it. I would be interested as well. Thanks.


Hi there,
There are lots of English book clubs in Madrid, in fact I started one! Unfortunately we're not looking for members at the moment as we've found in order to be able to hear and listen to each other a small group is best. If you hang around on the forum though and make more than 5 "quality" posts (ie asking questions/ giving info about Madrid/ Spain and not just posts that say say I agree/ very interesting/ hi...) then you'll be able to PM me and I can give you some idea of when/ if we can meet up 
In the meanwhile you could check out these 2 possiblities
Discussion Book Club Madrid Literary Gatherings

Here search for book clubs in Madrid and several will come up. Be clear about what you want though - to meet and chat with anyone ie those who are there to practice their English and who mught struggle to get out a comprehensible sentence, or native speakers/ native level speakers only.
https://www.meetup.com/


----------

